# Stool inflammation marker test???



## Ihurt (Oct 1, 2012)

At my last appt., I talked with my gastro about the stool test that checks for inflammation. My GI was not that enthusiastic about this test. He said that the test is ok, but it does not give any real answers to what could be going on. I told him I was interested in it to see if it Could detect any inflammation in my stool to see if I was dealing with crohns. His answer was that even if it came back positive, it does not mean crohns disase. He said there are false positives in this test and that it is not a reliable test. 

I plan on just asking him to do the colonoscopy when I see him next, but just wanted your input on this stool test though. I have read other people post on here that have had this test and if it is positive the doctor highly suspects crohn's disease. The way my GI talked about it, he made it seem like it was not to up to par in terms of really diagnosing anything. What do you think??


----------



## Rebecca85 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think you are referring to fecal calprotectin? (Hopefully that linked to the wiki page about it) In which case it is still under investigation as to whether it is a useful test or not. So far studies have been done with confirmed IBD cases, it hasn't as far as I know been trialled as a diagnostic test.


----------



## Ihurt (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Rebecca for the link. It looks like from reading everything, that the stool test is somewhat useful. I am suprised my GI doc kind of shrugged off this test as if it were basically a waste of time and not not reliable at all. I would think it would be better to do this test before any invasive tests in my opinion or at least just to get an idea. I think i remember my GI saying it could come back negative and you could still have something imflammatory going on, as well as it could come back positive and there is nothing much going on. Oh well, I was just wondering about it and wanted to see your input and others as well regarding this test. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## CatherineM (Oct 1, 2012)

I think it is useful, well for me it was. Last week my consultant told me my test was 'a very positive for inflammation in the gut' so he now strongly suspects that I had some type of IBD, he said possibly crohns or ulcerative colitis. I have a colonoscopy to be done next week thanks to the stool test. Since December iv had every test but he was looking in the wrong area (due to abnormal liver function tests and gall bladder remover 3 years ago). The stool sample has shown I have 2 separate issues (bile reflux is my upper problem and possible IBD). I personally would push for a colonoscopy. Good luck xx


----------



## Ihurt (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Catherine,

Thanks for the response. I am going to ask for the scope. I also want to have my small intestines looked at too. Probably will ask for the small bowel follow through( I do not trust that pill cam thing). I guess I will go from there. It sucks that I have to wait until Nov. to see the doctor though. Hoping his nurse can squeeze me in sooner. Thanks again..


----------



## Alme (Oct 4, 2012)

This test is the source of my "pain" at  the moment . I did it 3 weeks ago and came out positive. My GI recommended  colonos. I had it one yesterday and I am waiting for the biopsy however my GI said that didnt notice anything strange in there and everything was normal. of course I know that sometimes is difficult no spot Crohns, however that positive has worried me too much, afterall is not 100% connected to IBD (aspirine, cancer, cirrosis etc can elevate positive calpro).


----------

